# Fertility consultant appointment- any advice?



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have my first fertility clinic appointment with the NHS consultant today. 

I have 3 yr old dd, been trying for medley 2 years. 

I have had HSG test and the ultrasound and some bloods. All come back ok. 

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what I should ask. Do you think clomid would be prescribed?  Really worried they won't do ANYTHING. 

Any advice, thoughts, much appreciated. 

Have a great day. 

x


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there,

For me the process was:

Blood tests
Sperm test
Internal ultrasound
HSG

If all these come back as all ok you'll get put in the unexplained infertility box - a bit of a frustrating box to be in really as you don't know whats wrong with you.  (We have a section on this forum under 'diagnosis' - so come over and say hi to the others.)

Clomid x6 months
Tamoxifen x6 months
If still no BFP then IUI and/or IVF offered next.

I wouldn't be surprised if they put you on clomid on that first appointment.

Good luck x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for replying, 

Just to update. Have been told can go onto clomid however I need to have another ultrasound as my previous one is over 3months old. Feeling more positive about it. Prob end up being another month or two by the time I get on it as I don't have the ultrasound appointment yet. 

Hope to have good news very soon. Will look for that board too. Thanks twiglet.


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds like you are at the same stage as me. I have first appt this coming Monday. My gp said they would probably send me for a laparoscopy next but reading your post perhaps not. I am now having painful periods so maybe they will investigate this first.
Let me know the outcome of your appt. Good luck.


----------

